# R.I.P. Ginger Baker



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A great drummer if not necessarily the nicest of men. God bless the cantankerous old goat.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sad news but many happy memories of much great music from Ginger. Cream were about as good as it gets. Those Were The Days.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

A jazz drummer at heart


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Liked Blind Faith even more than Cream


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ahhhhhhh dammit! With Jack gone too, pressed rat and warthog have officially closed shop! I have no idea if there is an afterlife, but if there is, there's gotta be a tremendous drum solo going on right now.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Sad news. One of the truly great drummers.
Thanks for the music GB.
R I P :tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The following song was written after the death of another great drummer, Paul Hester. Somehow I feel that it is very appropriate for this thread:

English Trees






We won't forget you!


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Eric is 6 years younger. Just saying. Last of Cream.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's hard to think of many sixties groups where all the members are still alive. The only ones I can think of are Manfred Mann and Vanilla Fudge.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Ginger Baker: 'I'm not an easy person to get on with' - a classic interview from the vaults -

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...r-cream-blind-faith-interview-rocks-backpages

'Beware of Mr. Baker': A Documentary About the Genius and Terror of Drummer Ginger Baker (review)

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...us-and-terror-of-drummer-ginger-baker-232253/

Link to the documentary mentioned above -


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I was sad to hear about this but it wasn't unexpected. He's looked like a walking zombie for years so I'm actually surprised he held out this long. Cream and Blind Faith are definitely legacies to be proud of, even if both were way too short-lived.


----------

